# Lined up three sponsors for RMC racing



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

How cool is that!

I managed to procure a Wizzard "Storm" for entrance into the AMSRA racing series in the greater toledo area.....but it dawned on me at practice that I was seriously underfunded for the necessary equipment required to last more than a race or two in the series...

I had to borrow a set of tires just get get the car hooked up...

So I approached my employer , one of our distributers , and one of our steady customers...

All three agreed to provide some measure of financial support for our rookie team....

Block electric is the primary team sponsor










Mick electric and Tireman in Toledo also provided funds twords equipment...and the car will sport their respective logos as well...as soon as I work up an acceptable sticker set...

This support will allow RMC racing to add a back up car to the operation and also obtain much needed tires and rear ends in various sizes and gear ratios...

RMC racing simply doesnt enjoy the disposable income at the moment to mount a continious operation and this sponsorship is a HUGE help.... :thumbsup: 

If Tireman and Mick see fit to continue sponsorship into the 2007/2008 season

Two cars will be added to the operation:

A white car with Mick logo's in red ,exclusive

A blue car with Tireman logos in white, exclusive

For sponsorship RMC racing has agreed to publisize said sponsorship and distribute business cards to the AMSRA membership....
:thumbsup: 

I thought....why put fantasy logos on your cars when you can put REAL sponsors there...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

An additional note....

I contacted an online distributer that will assemble my much needed pit box supplies including a back up car within the sponsor budget I have to work with....

Thank you Slotrunner! :thumbsup:


----------

